# FreeBSD 7.2 rocks!



## alie (May 4, 2009)

We've Gnome 2.26 and KDE 4.2.2 now! awesome...

FreeBSD is equal with linux in term of desktop env now... Only 1 part left from linux... hadrware support


----------



## vivek (May 4, 2009)

I agree with you. I'm pretty much happy with:

Multiple IPv4/6 ips for jail
ZFS and Dtrace


----------



## mwatkins (May 4, 2009)

Multiple IP's for jail is a highlight for me. Looking forward to 8 and improved Xen support.


----------



## phoenix (May 4, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> We've Gnome 2.26 and KDE 4.2.2 now! awesome...
> 
> FreeBSD is equal with linux in term of desktop env now... Only 1 part left from linux... hadrware support



GNOME 2.26 and KDE 4.2.2 are available for all supported versions of FreeBSD (6.x, 7.x, -CURRENT).  Those aren't "new" because 7.2 has been released.  Remember, there is only 1 ports tree, used by all versions of FreeBSD.  One could probably even install those on FreeBSD 5.x without too much trouble.    (For example, I've been running KDE 4.2.2 on FreeBSD 7.1 for a while now.)

It's better to be excited about the changes in FreeBSD itself (the stuff under / and /usr) with each release, and not what's available in the ports tree (the stuff under /usr/local).  Things like better SMP, kmem_max over 2 GB, ZFS updates, driver updates, etc.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2009)

Maybe OP is talking about packages on one of the FreeBSD 7.2 ISOs or something like that ..


----------



## fronclynne (May 4, 2009)

And here I was expecting "rocks" to be a new Tier 1 architecture.


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 4, 2009)

i was hoping for a smokable freebsd.


----------



## phoenix (May 4, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Maybe OP is talking about packages on one of the FreeBSD 7.2 ISOs or something like that ..



That could be.   I sometimes forget that there's more than just the bootonly CD.    I haven't used any of the other CDs since the 4.x days, and only rarely use *pkg_add -r*.


----------



## roddierod (May 5, 2009)

latenitetv said:
			
		

> i was hoping for a smokable freebsd.



lol


----------



## hydra (May 9, 2009)

Yeah it does, finally my Marvell ATA controller is supported, thanks !

//edit
And my Acer Travelmate is finally able to run FreeBSD !!!! Huge thanks !!!!


----------

